# Spinning wheel FS SW Missouri



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Babe spinning wheel in good condition with extra bobbins and some wool roving $80. 
I'll be happy to text you pictures. Currently limited to internet on my phone and I'm not going to spend an hour uploading a picture to photobucket to post on here.


----------



## rainedaze (Sep 7, 2004)

TxMex said:


> Babe spinning wheel in good condition with extra bobbins and some wool roving $80.
> I'll be happy to text you pictures. Currently limited to internet on my phone and I'm not going to spend an hour uploading a picture to photobucket to post on here.


Are you able to ship this item? I am just beginning to get Angora goats and Angora rabbits. Thanks!!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

TxMex said:


> Babe spinning wheel in good condition with extra bobbins and some wool roving $80.
> I'll be happy to text you pictures. Currently limited to internet on my phone and I'm not going to spend an hour uploading a picture to photobucket to post on here.


Could you please text pictures... I'll private message my phone number


----------

